# NGD - Handmade 7 String from an obscur luthier! Also I'm new to the forum :D



## LeAwkwardOli (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I recently got my first seven string guitar. I got this guitar from an auction site. It's a handemade guitar, but I can't find any information on the luthier. I only have the name on the guitar "MUSOO". (If anyone knows something please let me know  ). Anyways, here are the specs:

-Mahogany body
-Flame maple top
-Mahogany neck (very very fat neck btw)
-Ebony fretboard (no inlays = yeees!)
-27 (!) frets
-Nice reversed headstock
-Floyd bridge (which I blocked and transformed in a regular fixed bridge)
-Two humbuckers (passive, but I don't know the brand...)
-Volume and switch

Here are some pictures:





































And here are some sounds:
Musoo MI600 7 String Test Demo - Metal by Oliver Kaah on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

And here is some video action:



Cheers


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 17, 2012)

I see. Someone bought another one of these Chinese Bernie Rico Jr knockoffs. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/184064-chinese-bernie-rico-jr-copies-ebay.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-rico-jr-jekyll-like-made-china-lol-fail.html


----------



## 77zark77 (Aug 17, 2012)

that's definitvely NOT a work from a serious luthier ! sorry bro


----------



## linchpin (Aug 17, 2012)

The main reason why you can't find much info on the luthier is because I believe it's a Chinese make that does a lot of replicas based on other major names for cheap... I recall seeing few familiar shaped guitars with the Musoo on the headstock... they are made and sold through online dealers on these obscure sites... I must admit, some of those guitars i saw looked quite good but the quality is never guaranteed with these things... for starters, I would change those pickups.

Anyway, HNGD and welcome to SS!!!!


----------



## LeAwkwardOli (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, it looks like a bernie rico. But I bought it from a guy in Luxembourg. And I assume the luthier is from there too, since the man I bought the guitar from is a store owner who sells locals luthiers work. He also told me that this luthier builds prototypes for big brands.... I don't know. The guitar feels really great on the other hand. (only the neck is a bit fat).

EDIT: Yeah I plan on putting Blackhawks as soon as possible. But the stock PUs aren't that bad. The guitar has a very very dark sound, mainly because of the woods and the neck size I guess. So it should compensate with the brightness of the Blackhawks (I hope). Also the fact that those PUs are stripped (I don't know if it's the correct word) would be beneficial since the neck pickup is angled.

EDIT bis: I have to admit it looks just like that chinese Bernie Rico replica. Maybe it is one.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Willkommen!

It does look like one of those copies, but you never know. If it plays nice and that doesn't bother you then who really cares .


----------



## AATTWDIS (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's a Musoo BRJ from ebay:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...kQsE%252FSQ%253D&amp;orig_cvip=true&amp;rt=nchttp://www.ebay.com/itm/MUSOO-BRAND...d-/170889297798?pt=Guitar&hash=item27c9cbbf86

If you like it and it plays well, then it doesn't matter! 

How thick is that neck really?

Thanks for the clips and HAPPY NGD!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 17, 2012)

AATTWDIS said:


> Here's a Musoo BRJ from ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MUSOO-BRAND-7string-Electric-guitar-with-thru-neck-ebony-fingerboard-/170889297798?pt=Guitar&hash=item27c9cbbf86
> 
> ...



LOL. Fret radius: 2.55". Really?


----------



## LeAwkwardOli (Aug 17, 2012)

I think that guitar shown on ebay is the exact one I got. I recognize a few specific things. Well f**k....... 

The neck is... well huge. But I have big hands (if you know what I mean) so I don't mind. The guitar feels good in all honesty. I had to tweak the bridge for it to stay still. But other than that, I got a nice 7 string (with decent/good woods. Seriously the ebony on the fretboard seems legit to me) for less than a squier.

Anyways, thanks for showing this to me. Really eye opening. I am going to be a lot more careful next time a buy a guitar.


----------



## GXPO (Aug 17, 2012)

I hate these threads... Sorry dude. Hngd anyway friend.


----------



## -42- (Aug 17, 2012)

Hoping you didn't spend too much on that, dude.


----------



## Nile (Aug 17, 2012)

-42- said:


> Hoping you didn't spend too much on that, dude.



Hey said he got it for less than a squier.
--

Also, shit, if it isn't that bad of a guitar and at that cheap why say sorry? I say HNGD.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 17, 2012)

Well the only thing I can say is im glad it didnt have the B on the headstock and sold to him as a legit Bernie Rico. Hey , look on the bright side. At least Musoo is completing and shipping guitars to customers. Thats gotta be worth something.


----------



## LeAwkwardOli (Aug 17, 2012)

I still don't think it was a bad deal. The only thing I didn't knew is that it was a chinese BRJ replica. That's a bit of a buzz kill.

But it can become a great guitar project I think. I should reshape the back of the body and the neck, sand out the headstock (get rid of that musoo logo xD), install new PUs, install a better bridge, make it my own...etc. Could be fun.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 17, 2012)

That is surprisingly good looking for a chinese knockoff! Glad you dig it, because that is all that matters in the end


----------



## KrogWaugh (Aug 18, 2012)

LeAwkwardOli said:


> I still don't think it was a bad deal. The only thing I didn't knew is that it was a chinese BRJ replica. That's a bit of a buzz kill.
> 
> But it can become a great guitar project I think. I should reshape the back of the body and the neck, sand out the headstock (get rid of that musoo logo xD), install new PUs, install a better bridge, make it my own...etc. Could be fun.



There you go bro. Make it yours. Sand that fucking fat neck down!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 18, 2012)

Just keep in mind that you can't have a custom guitar from a decent luthier for less than a squire , no matter how many owners had it before.It was a ref flag from the beginning ,but now you know 


If it feels good keep it.IMO write down the total sum of the upgrades you're planning,and if it's about the sum of a good 7 string,better buy another one and keep this as a backup/beater/whatever .In any case a new bridge pickup wouldn't hurt


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 18, 2012)

HNGD dude!! 

Don't listen to the dicks. Its chinese made who cares? These are less that $350 on eBay. If it is built well and plays well then it can be upgraded with better pickups to make it an awesome guitar. From the video it's a decent sounding guitar. If he's happy with it don't piss on his fireworks.

I also think it could be a perfect platform for modding. Shave the fat neck down, new pickups, tuners and a decent licensed or original locking trem and your away!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 18, 2012)

I love the title of this thread. 
Happy NGD dude!


----------



## animalwithin (Aug 18, 2012)

HNGD man! Don't listen to the downers, makes a great "custom" guitar in the sense that you can now modify it however you want. If you do sand it and change the pickups, pics of how it turns out!!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 18, 2012)

Bust out the sand paper dude! Hell, if you really want to get into it, you can even put on a nicer top. I think that thing has a lot of potential!

I will give you some advise for the future though. If you thjink it's probably too good to be true, it probably is. ALWAYS do your homework before buying anything.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Aug 18, 2012)

The dude who sold you this guitar, between layers of lies, deserves to be oiled and impaled on a Devries... another obscur luthier 

Anyway it looks nice. Happy new guitar day


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 18, 2012)

-42- said:


> Hoping you didn't spend too much on that, dude.



What he said.^


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 19, 2012)

Honestly who cares, if the guitar is good for the price then what's the issue? Honestly dude if you like it I might buy one myself, the only worry being quality control (LOL). Looks cool, plays okay, would be good for modifying, I don't really see a downside as long as everyone is aware of the facts when purchasing. =/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2012)

Who sold you this? You mentioned it was someone who works as a dealer.


----------

